# When to begin PCT?



## worstfavorite (Sep 18, 2015)

I have acquired two pct Orals
I need direction when to administer and how often
40 tamoxifen 10mg
20 Fertomid 50 mg

After 20weeks sust250 and eq 300. 1 cc each every 3rd day


----------



## Rumpy (Sep 18, 2015)

Hmm, Well first off, I think sust sucks for cycling and is best used for TRT as intended.  It contains Test Decanoate which has a long half life.  You have to wait for that ester to clear your system before you start PCT.  PCT will do nothing if your test levels are still above natty.

For a Test E or C cycle 15-18 days is usually long enough, but the sust will take longer, maybe 3 to 3-1/2 weeks.

As far as dosage goes, 50mg of Clomid and 20 of Nolva per day for 30 days is usually enough for a 12-14 week cycle, but 20 weeks is long and you might need to run it a bit longer.  You say you only have 20 days worth, that's not enough.

Did you run HCG on cycle?  If not you should pick some up and blast it before you start PCT.  Stop the HCG 3 or 4 days before you start PCT.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 18, 2015)

I would do blood works after 3 weeks and if test is low (under natty levels) start pct. If not, i'll wait another week.

Listen man, I want to give you real advise. Telling you when to start your pct will not help you on the long run. You have endless of posts about it.

Buy your PCT, HCG and AI before (!) even buying your cycle. (this is what you need to take from this post).

So you didn't buy all your ancillaries before starting your cycle, but you had 20 weeks to prepare man, shish...

BTW, 300mg EQ per week is a waste in my opinion. I never go lower than 600.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 18, 2015)

He was running over 600/wk: 300 e3d. 

Given the low amount of undecanoate in the sust it really shouldn't take THAT long to reach physiological levels should it?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 18, 2015)

You need more clomid and Nolva.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 18, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> He was running over 600/wk: 300 e3d.
> 
> Given the low amount of undecanoate in the sust it really shouldn't take THAT long to reach physiological levels should it?



I stand corrected on the mg/week, thanks.

I say 3 weeks because of the EQ, not the undecanoate ester in the sust.

Of course, without blood works, it's like shooting in the dark. (I got it covered by my health care insurance, so it's easy to say, I know).

Look, I really think that the most important thing here is that he learns that he needs to have all his ancillaries pre-cycle and not to worry about it post-cycle. 

Because truthfully, (and I'm almost sure we can both agree on that), it doesn't really matter if he starts pct 2 weeks after last pin, 2.5 weeks or 3 weeks for that matter, as long as he have enough meds to complete a good pct and hopefully to fully recover (well.. at least 'almost' fully recover, as I guess we all know the sad truth, and what we got into).


----------



## Big O (Oct 15, 2015)

My dr. Just gives me clomid when I come off. I'm off the gear right now I lost a little water weight but my strength is still there so I'm happy with that.


----------

